

How To Cosmos-Proof Your Startup - josscrowcroft
http://www.fastcoexist.com/1680472/how-to-cosmos-proof-your-startup

======
josscrowcroft
> _"The only thing that is everlasting (at least until your consciousness
> expires) is how you feel about what you’re doing. Make sure you feel good
> about what you take on. That’s a responsibility that you have to yourself,
> the only thing you can’t really outsource in a four-hour workweek, alas."_

Gold!

